# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Lakkautettu linja näyttää vuoroja Reittippaassa?

## BirdiForLife

Reittioppaassa näkyy entiselle linjalle 572 vuoroja, noin 4 päivässä per suunta mutta linjahan lakkauttettiin elokuussa? Mikä homma? Ohessa linkki Reittioppaaseen

https://reittiopas.hsl.fi/linjat/HSL.../HSL:4572:1:01

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Reittioppaassa näkyy entiselle linjalle 572 vuoroja, noin 4 päivässä per suunta mutta linjahan lakkauttettiin elokuussa? Mikä homma? Ohessa linkki Reittioppaaseen
> 
> https://reittiopas.hsl.fi/linjat/HSL.../HSL:4572:1:01


Ei 572 ole lakkautettu..  :Very Happy:

----------


## BirdiForLife

Tajuan juuri olevani hyvin tyhmä

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:55 ----------




> Reittioppaassa näkyy entiselle linjalle 572 vuoroja, noin 4 päivässä per suunta mutta linjahan lakkauttettiin elokuussa? Mikä homma? Ohessa linkki Reittioppaaseen
> 
> https://reittiopas.hsl.fi/linjat/HSL.../HSL:4572:1:01


Luin että siinä luki 562  :Icon Frown:

----------

